# *Official Fox Thread*



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Just thought i would make a official thread for foxes...
Just so people can put up there reports of the foxes that people see...

Any comments that would pose effective to people that like foxes will be reported...

So here is mine!

There is someone is my area that feeds the birds bread (which the foxes come and eat aswell) across the road from me at about half three in the morning...
and the foxes know that he is there the same time every day...so they make there way there 10 mins later before the birds!

Only seen 2...a male and a female...and they are together...they walk over from the park together but the female goes back first because the male eats alot more!

But tonight there was a new fox (male) that came from the opposite direction and went to get food and the male was still there so it then just sat there watching till the male was gone then came running over and started eating a little then kinda wandered around scenting the area...

Cheers for reading!


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Some foxes live round here but we tend only to see them in the winter months. Earlier this year (around feb) my sister was over for dinner and we heard this weird screeching noise from outside, at first I thought it was fighting cats but when we looked out there was an adult fox and a young fox, the adult was just sitting there and the baby was rolling around all over the place playing and making that awful noise. Very cute  
Unfortunately it was too dark to get pictures.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Is there any need for that Mynki?


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

iiisecondcreep said:


> Some foxes live round here but we tend only to see them in the winter months. Earlier this year (around feb) my sister was over for dinner and we heard this weird screeching noise from outside, at first I thought it was fighting cats but when we looked out there was an adult fox and a young fox, the adult was just sitting there and the baby was rolling around all over the place playing and making that awful noise. Very cute
> Unfortunately it was too dark to get pictures.


aww that would have been really nice to see...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Heres my recent close encounter with a fox:flrt:


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

connor 1213 said:


> Is there any need for that Mynki?


There sure is buddy.


----------



## bobo1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Mynki said:


> There sure is buddy.


were they all shot on there sides?


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Mynki said:


> There sure is buddy.


there sure isnt...
if you like hunting ok but keep it to a different thread will you:bash:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Heres my recent close encounter with a fox:flrt:
> image
> image
> image


aww thats cute!
was he a rescue?


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

connor 1213 said:


> there sure isnt...
> if you like hunting ok but keep it to a different thread will you:bash:


There shouldnt be any threads for it on a forum like this to be honest.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

connor 1213 said:


> aww thats cute!
> was he a rescue?


 

She was found cold and alone in some bushes, the lady who found her rang our sanctuary once she realised it wasnt actually a kitten:lol2: In a perfect world the cub should have been observed from a distance to see if her mother came back to collect her.
I had her overnight then she went to a wildlife centre to join other cubs the same age so she didnt imprint

I love foxes:flrt:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> She was found cold and alone in some bushes, the lady who found her rang our sanctuary once she realised it wasnt actually a kitten:lol2: In a perfect world the cub should have been observed from a distance to see if her mother came back to collect her.
> I had her overnight then she went to a wildlife centre to join other cubs the same age so she didnt imprint
> 
> I love foxes:flrt:


haha thats a cute we kitten lol


----------



## gregjones (Sep 14, 2008)

There are (I think) 4 foxes living somewhere near the bottom of my garden. There is a brook at the bottom of it that runs along the back of all the houses so the foxes can easily travel from garden to garden along this as people's fence panels don't go all the way back.

They're really tame. I can open my back door and calmly walk down my garden until I am just a few metres away before they run.

While I'm here: should I worry about over tame foxes? I am fascinated by them and feel really lucky to see them in my own garden so frequently, but if they're going to start pooing all over my garden and making it smell, I'm not sure I'd want that. I also want to start attracting other wildlife into it, will the foxes scare them off?

Thanks!


----------



## Malymaz (Oct 11, 2010)

We have a number of fox holes in our garden and even tho we did fill them in they are still using the bottom part as kind of a nursery for their babies there was a total of 8 in the garden when I got home lastnight


----------

